# R n R



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

:bounce: My son leaves Kandahar Sat for Kuwait for a well deserved R n R at home!! So, I have a fishin' date in Colorado!! I'm so excited he's coming home. He only has 15 days but when he goes back he'll only have about 6 wks left!!


----------



## toro (Dec 18, 2009)

Good thing! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Wheels down at 1300 hrs in Colorado Springs!!(right now) yeah!! The kids (4 and 6) have been marking it off the calander...this is gonna be good..they think he'll be there tomorrow!! My mother and I are leaving Sunday to go visit (and fish)!! 
He has 15 days then he has to go back. 
Thanks to everybody for their prayers!! It's greatly appreciated
Linda


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

What a wonderful visit! We did get to go fishing but didn't catch anything...didn't care..ha!! The little ones just loved being with daddy!! The 12 yr old lives in Phoenix with his mother so we didn't get to see him (school) We mostly stayed inside cause I'm a whimp..it snowed. My son leaves the 5th on his flight back to Afghanistan. He'll only have about 6 wks left over there when he gets back. They'll be packing up their stuff and sending their equipment back to Ft. Carson!! yeah!!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm gonna try to copy and paste this pic...R n R's over..he's on a flight right now back to Afghanistan...but he caught some pretty nice trout when he was in Colorado..


----------

